# Nova Scotia images



## Bobw235 (Apr 13, 2016)

Have been editing some of my photos from a trip there a few years back.  On the two week trip, I took some 800 shots, many of which I never came back to process.  Here are a few I've spent some time with today.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 13, 2016)

Those are beautiful!  My mother was born in Nova Scotia, I would love to visit it someday.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 13, 2016)

Thanks!  I loved visiting there.  We drove 2000 miles on our trip.  Great scenery.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 13, 2016)

Love your photos Bob, always something different, beautiful and interesting!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 13, 2016)

Wonderful photos, Bob!


----------



## littleowl (Apr 15, 2016)

Brilliant Bob.


----------



## Meringue (Apr 15, 2016)

Lovely photos, no wonder my brother emigrated to Nova Scotia


----------

